# IBM Pure Flex Systems



## mozaix (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi, folks. I'm waiting for _an_ IBM Flex System to arrive. Our company purchased the IBM Flex System Enterprise Chassis. Does som_e_body have some exp_e_rience with using FreeBSD on the platform? Especially experience to use _a_ SAN with IBM System Storage DS3524. Does FreeBSD support drivers to work with Qlogic IBM 8 Gb SFP+ SW Optic Transceivers? On the IBM web-site drivers are only for _W_indows, _SLES_ and _RHEL_.

Can som_e_body share information?


----------



## seaquest (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi,

Have you installed Freebsd FreeBSD on Flex X compute nodes successfully?


----------



## rami_bachar (Jul 28, 2013)

Hi,

I am using FreeBSD 9.1 on an IBM Blade center H with HS23, (normal Xeon processors and Qlogic 8G FC adapter). Using Internal disk for ZFS mirroring (did not try booting from SAN yet). All hardware is 100% compatible and working with EMC storage using ZFS and FreeBSD multipath (CAM control/gmultipath, Active/Passive-Active/Active). Plex systems are also similar with the same hardware so I would believe it should work the same. Hope that's a good direction for you to try and let us know.


----------



## mozaix (Jul 29, 2013)

Well tonight we've just recently tried to install 9.1 with no success - after having pressed manual or guided manipulation with disks it says  - "Installation was aborted". And the core IDEA - to install to SAN volume (IBM DS3524) and after that - boot from the volume. Windows Server 2008 R2 had no problems to be installed through FC and boot from SAN. 

Hardware: IBM Flex Systems X240 Compute Node with Intel Xeon 4C E5-2643 and Qlogic IBM FC3172 HBA. The switch is IBM FC3171.

Will somebody help?


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 30, 2013)

Better answers to something that esoteric are more likely found on the mailing lists.  freebsd-questions or freebsd-fs would be places to start.


----------

